# Making <div> appear/disappear with javascript



## Boylett (Dec 23, 2006)

I am trying to make a script that will make a appear or disappear depending on what it already is.

So if its appeared, it will disappear and vice versa.

This is what I currently have:

```
[IMG alt="Map"]index.php?image&type=[/IMG]

[TABLE][TR][TD][X2G]Tr1viUm[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]
(0) [X2G]Tr1viUm

[TABLE][TR][TD][X2G]Sneaky[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]
(2) [X2G]Sneaky
```
Its at this location: http://www.xendot.com/samp/map/

The problem is when I click and activate the href in the tags, it doesnt change the appearance. Its just always appeared.

Can someone help, thanks.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

not relaly sure what you need exactly, but you will need to set the style.visibility to 'hidden' or 'visible' you can also check this value of the div to switch on it.

Harry


----------

